# How To Center a Dropdown Select Box - JScript



## jed (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey all... Having some issues trying to figure out how to "center" my select boxes into the middle of the page.  I tried <align="middle"> underneath the last <option value> but that didn't do anything.

Here's what the page looks like.  http://www.uni.edu/jbledsoe/jerseys.html  I want the "Size" and "Quantity" drop boxes underneath the center of each jersey image...  This is for a school project and I didn't get to ask the prof. cause he was helping others all class.

Here's the script I have so far:



> <!DOCTYPE HTML>
> <html>
> 
> <head>
> ...



Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wrap a div with align="center" around your select elements like this -


```
<div align="center">
<select>
......
</select>
</div>
```

You could also do this -


```
<div style="text-align:center">
<select>
......
</select>
</div>
```

There are many ways to do this but these 2 solutions will work 

/edit

Forgot to share the fiddle I made - 

http://jsfiddle.net/FKYnx/


----------

